# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या आप जानते है की टेस्टोस्टेरॉन के कम स्तर से हो सकता है मधुमेह

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज ऐसी बीमारी है जो एक बार होने पर जीवनभर साथ रहती है। ब्*लड में ग्*लूकोज के स्*तर बढ़ने से यह बीमारी होती है। जिन पुरूषों में टेस्टोस्टेरॉन का स्तर कम होता है, उनको मधुमेह होने का ज्यादा खतरा होता है। उम्र बढने के साथ ही आदमी के शरीर से टेस्टोस्टेरॉन का स्तर कम होता जाता है। हालांकि, मोटापा और खान-पान मधुमेह का प्रमुख कारण होता है लेकिन, अगर किसी व्यक्ति में* टेस्टोस्टेरॉन का स्तर कम होता है तो, उसमें डायबिटीज जैसी खतरनाक बीमारी होने का खतरा बढ जाता है। नियमित दिनचर्या और पोषणयुक्त आहार का सेवन करने के बावजूद अगर टेस्टोस्टेरॉन का स्तर कम होता है तो मधुमेह का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। इसके अलावा टेस्टोस्टेरॉन के कम स्तर से दिल की बीमारियां होने का भी खतरा होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* शोध :-*एडिनबर्ग विश्वविद्यालय में हुए एक शोध के अनुसार जिन पुरूषों में टेस्टोस्टेरॉन का स्तर कम रहता है ,
इसके अलावा टेस्टोस्टेरॉन के कम स्तर से दिल की बीमारियां होने का भी खतरा होता है।उन्हें डायबिटीज होने का अधिक खतरा होता है। इस अध्ययन में इस विषय पर शोध किया गया कि, आखिर क्यूं उम्र बढने के कारण मधुमेह का जोखिम बढ जाता है। उम्र बढने के साथ पुरूषों में टेस्टोस्टेरॉन का स्तर कम हो जाता है इसलिए डायबिटीज होने का खतरा बढ जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या होता है टेस्टोस्टेरॉन :-*क्या आप जानते है की टेस्टोस्टेटरॉन ऐसा हार्मोन है जो कि पुरूषों के अंडकोष (टेस्टिकल्स) में पाया जाता है। टेस्टोस्टेरॉन ही पुरूषों में यौन इच्छाओं को बढाता है और इसका संबंध यौन क्रियाओं, रक्त संचार, मांसपेशियों की मजबूती, एकाग्रता और स्मृ्ति से होता है। जब कोई पुरूष चिडचिडा या गुस्सैल हो जाता है तो लोग उसे उम्र की कमी मानते हैं जबकि यह टेस्टोस्टेरॉन की कमी से होता है। टेस्टोस्टेरॉन हार्मोन की कमी से टाइप-2 डायबिटीज भी हो सकता है। जो आप के वैवाहिक जीवन के लिए टीक नहीं है तो किसी से परामर्श ले |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* कब कम होता है टेस्टोस्टेरॉन :-*इस के कई कारण हो सकते है सब से पहले तो उम्र बढने के साथ ही शरीर में टेस्टोस्टेरॉन हार्मोन की मात्रा कम होती जाती है। 40 की उम्र के बाद शरीर से हर साल एक प्रतिशत टेस्टोटस्टेरॉन का स्*तर कम होने लगता है।70 की उम्र तक होते-होते आदमी के शरीर से टेस्टोस्टेरॉन की मात्रा लगभग आधी हो जाती है। कभी-कभी लोगों के शरीर में टेस्टोस्टेरॉन का स्तर 35 से कम उम्र में भी हो जाता है।आदमी में टेस्टोस्टेरॉन के स्तर का पता खून की जांच से लगाया जा सकता है। ब्लड टेस्ट द्वारा टेस्टोस्टेरॉन के लेवेल का पता चलता है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है टेस्टोस्टेरॉन के कम होने के लक्षण :-*टेस्टोस्टेरॉन हार्मोन की कमी से पुरूषों में ज्यादा गुस्सा आता है। हमेशा थकान बनी रहती है। सेक्स की इच्छा कम हो जाती है। सेक्स प्रति उसकी रूचि समाप्त होने लगती है। शरीर कमजोर होने लगता है। मांसपेशियां और हड्डियां कमजोर होकर टूटने लगती हैं।हर समय दिमाग में तनाव रहता है, बिना किसी कारण के चिडचिडा़पन बढता है।  जिम और योगा का भी असर शरीर पर नहीं पडता है। इस हार्मोन का स्तर कम होने से आदमी के अंदर अल्जाइमर्स, दिल के दौरे और स्ट्रोक की संभावना बढ जाती है।

----------

